# Destin Bridge Fun



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Headed out early this morning with Blackjeep, Yakntat, and Millertime. It was a beautiful morning at 50 degrees, a nice east wind, ripping current and an occasional sprinkling. Managed to get some sheepies and skinny reds. There must have been 7 or 8 boats hangin out under the bridge. I got my Sheeps and one Red on shrimp. Fiddlers and Pinfish produced as well. Wasn't the greatest conditions, but I would rather go out fishing on a day like this than be at work. Tight Lines!






















































Bait stealing bastard!









Tried to go too small and a Sheepie thought he would make it a true circle, lol.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Didja eat that file fish? I would have. I bet it tastes alot like trigger.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice fish, the last couple sheeps I have cleaned have been full of roe, the run can't be far off


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice report - yes, the first two sheepies I caught were full of roe. That 19" is a beast - very nice.

Ok, new one on me file fish. I would have sworn that was some sort of trigger. What is the story on them?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I ended up with 6 reds today, all on pin fish. They ranged in size from 26.5" to about 31". One bite that I had took me almost to crab island before he let go of the pinfish. He bite right behind the hook and then surprisingly the pin fish was still intact. The one red that I took home for dinner still has my fish grips stuck in his mouth. They were the metal Mustad ones and they would not open up. Good thing he was in the slot or that would have been a big problem. Also had one interesting fish that had some fish line sticking out the back end. Kind of looked infected and couldn't tell if there was a hook or lure still attached to it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice job guys. saw the pics on kayak wars. thought the water looked to green to be 3 mile lol


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, I meant to tell you we were heading out there. Sorry.


----------



## tmv1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice fish.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Notice how skinny these Reds are compared to the bulls we get at 3mb. Crazy.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

great job guys! looks like a great time in Destin! i guess i shouldve went this morning like i was planning.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Good fishing report. Nice photos too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

+1 Nice report, good pics, Thanks guys


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't know what the deal was with that trigger/file fish. It was weird, almost like a cross between a puffer and a trigger. The skin had no scales and was pretty rough like a shark. The fins were soft and undulated when they moved. He was kinda small and since I didn't know anything about it, I threw it back.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I love the kayak wars tournament because we get so many good pics posted :thumbsup:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good catching guys!


----------

